# Vulkanbike Daun 2015



## Basi2612 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin am überlegen, dieses Jahr den Vulkanbike Marathon in Daun zu fahren. 
Kann mir jemand was zur 35km Strecke und zum Halbmarathon (schwierigkeitsgrad, streckenbeschaffenheit etc.) sagen? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus! 

Gruß!


----------



## Haardt (21. Juli 2015)

Ich bin letztes Jahr den Halbmarathon gefahren.
Ist ein sehr schneller Marathon; wenig Steiles, wenig Technisches. Fullgazz die ganze Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 324346 (21. Juli 2015)

Basi2612 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin am überlegen, dieses Jahr den Vulkanbike Marathon in Daun zu fahren.
> Kann mir jemand was zur 35km Strecke und zum Halbmarathon (schwierigkeitsgrad, streckenbeschaffenheit etc.) sagen?
> ...


----------



## Deleted 324346 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nur,dass die Strecke geändert wurde.Schau dir doch das Strecken Profil und die Strecken Beschreibung an


----------



## Basi2612 (21. Juli 2015)

in der ausschreibung habe ich leider nichts gefunden. vom höhenprofil lässt sich nicht wirklich etwas zum schwierigkeitsgrad der strecke sagen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2015)

Fahrtechnisch eher Einfach
Konditionell legt man sich die Messlatte ja immer selber vor, kommt halt drauf an wie schnell man hm vernichten kann und will
Höhenprofile findest du hier:
http://vulkanbike.de/eifel-marathon/strecken/


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2015)

bin zwar nur ein bruchteil der marathons in deutschland gefahren, aber schwierige strecken gibts hier doch wirklich nicht.
sicher ists mal richtig fordernd, aber dann meist nur, wenn es nass und schlammig ist und man über wurzeln und steine muss.
das ist aber eher die ausnahme als die regel. und ich bin wahrhaftig kein fahrtechnikgott!

was wir hier auf unseren hometrails haben, habe ich bei noch keinem marathon vorgefunden.
und auch da gibts dann wieder leute die meinen sie müssten um die wirklich kniffligen stellen gleich einen chickenway drum herum bauen.
wenn man sich nur die einfachen wege sucht, wird man technisch auch nicht besser.

in den nachbarländern tschechien und belgien gibt es wesentlich schwierigere strecken. 


achja, hier gehts ja um daun.
bin da vorletztes jahr mal gefahren und fand nur einen anstieg schwer zu fahren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
das hatte aber auch mit dem wetter zu tun, und nicht weil der weg irgendwie verblockt war.


----------



## Basi2612 (21. Juli 2015)

die höhenmeter sollten nicht das problem darstellen. und auch würde ich meine fahrtechnik als "nicht ganz so schlecht" bezeichnen.

mir geht es einfach nur im eine einschätzung, wie die strecke aussieht. ich habe keinen bock 60km nur waldautobahn zu ballern.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Juli 2015)

Bin vor ein paar Jahren den Marathon gefahren. 
Fahrtechnisch überschaubar,  wie bei den meisten Marathons halt. Aber ansonsten echt eine tolle Veranstaltungen.
Werde dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich wieder den Marathon fahren.


----------



## till86 (27. August 2015)

Juhu,

dieses Jahr gibt es neue Streckenabschnitte LINK!
Die Strecke ist landschaftlich toll und auch mit einigen Trails.
Man fährt natürlich auch an den Vulkan-Maare vorbei.

Ich finde es lohnt sich,
an der Veranstaltung teilzunehmen und bin in diesem Jahr auch dabei!

Hier gibt es Info´s und ein paar Bilder:
https://www.facebook.com/vulkanbike

Gruß Till


----------



## xysiu33 (9. September 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

habe vor, am kommenden Samstag in Daun zu starten und suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus dem Ruhrgebiet
in die Vulkaneifel: Samstag hin und nach dem Rennen wieder zurück.

Komme aus Dortmund, kann aber auch paar km zum Treffpunkt fahren.

Besitze leider keinen großen Kombi bzw. Fahrradträger, so dass ich auf fremdes Fahrzeug angewiesen bin.

*SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH WÜRDE ICH MICH AN SPRITKOSTEN BETEILIGEN !!!*

Wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann und will, bitte um Rückinfo hier im Forum oder besser direkt via Email: [email protected]

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (10. September 2015)

Leute: es hat sich erledigt !


----------

